# power carving work support.



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

As my hands have gotten older, I have had to turn to more power carving with my rotary tools. This is an idea and photo I saw on A UK website. They have some wonderful carvers and stickmakers. It can be difficult to support your work while working on it and I am not a fan for holding the work in my hand. It can and has led to injury. This is a simple work support for small projects like stick handles and toppers.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Does the support block have a groove? Is the handle on the work piece part of your work support system?
We relief carvers also have to consider our hands and wrists as we age.


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

> Does the support block have a groove? Is the handle on the work piece part of your work support system?
> We relief carvers also have to consider our hands and wrists as we age.
> 
> - Phil32


Hi Phil. No in that is block with a angel cut. It is covered with non silp rubber mat or drawer liner and topped with leather. I made one using a 6"x 6"x 8" block. The handle is separate, made with a screw in one end to holed the project. Not sure this works for our hand tools. I use the work bench or carvers vise when using those. keeping both hands on the tools as best I can when not using the mallet. I have started using fingerless suppor gloves It does help the wrists.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

somewhere on here i seen a really nice vice that might help you out but cant remember where LOL :<(((((((((

*LIKE THIS :<))))*


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> somewhere on here i seen a really nice vice that might help you out but cant remember where LOL :<(((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


like a carvers vise? thses are nice because you can make various jaws if you do similar types of thiings. and or combine with a carvers screw.


----------



## PennsWoods (Sep 11, 2021)

I like it . Very good idea . I like to do a lot of under cutting, so I am always trying new ways to support the carving.

This should provide support while undercutting to almost any shape .

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

> somewhere on here i seen a really nice vice that might help you out but cant remember where LOL :
> ...
> - GR8HUNTER


If you intend to do a lot of sculpture work with mallet and gouge, I'd suggest one of these: http://www.littlehousewoodcarving.com/vise.html

I have one and it will support the carving at full extension while using mallet and gouge. You can see it in use here: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/417034

Claude


----------

